# Holden HSV releases more W427 details, 427 to be produced



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Holden HSV releases more W427 details, 427 to be produced*
Motor Trend, by Zach Gale 







We now have more details on the Holden HSV W427, the car Holden says will be the fastest street-legal car produced in Australia. The Pontiac G8 relative is fitted with the Chevy Corvette Z06's 7.0-liter V-8, making 503 horsepower and 472 lb-ft of torque.

A maximum 427 units will be produced at a cost of $150,000 Australian, or about $142,400 U.S. (plus other fees).

Besides the obvious engine upgrade, W427s get unique 20-inch wheels plus a different front fascia and rear carbon fiber spoiler to distinguish the car from lesser GTS models. The W427, which rides just under an inch lower than the GTS model, is also 30 percent stiffer than the GTS, according to HSV. A host of upgrades -- like the 14.9-inch, six-piston front brakes and Tremec TR6060 six-speed manual -- help make the most of this special Holden Commodore package, which makes its way to Australian and New Zealand dealers in August.

Each dealer receives a minimum of one W427 (if they can show Holden they have a "firm order") with more cars shipped based on 2007 sales figures.

Whether American enthusiasts can count on a similar package making its way into a Pontiac G8 is unclear, but maybe a G8 wagon-powered by the LS7 engine is just the way GM should introduce the new model...

Below are the most recent details from Holden (note, all measurements, pricing is for Australian home market):

Price
• $150,000 

Volume and Distribution
• HSV will build, to order, up to 427 W427s.
• Each Australian and New Zealand dealer (around 64 in total) will be entitled to one HSV W427 in the first production batch, provided they have a firm retail order.
• Further 2008 allocations will be prioritised to dealerships according to 2007 sales figures. 

Exterior
• All new Front Fascia exclusive to W427
• All new 3 piece rear spoiler in carbon fibre
• All new 20 inch wheel


Interior
• HSV E series performance seats in full red hot trim with W427 logo
• HSV steering wheel, gear shifter and console lid in full red hot leather trim 
• HSV specific trim panels 

Powertrain
• 7.0 Litre, LS7 Engine with HSV specific calibration
• 375kW @ 6500 rpm
• 640Nm @ 5000 rpm
• Over radiator style cold air induction system – with high flow air filter.
• Dry sump lubrication system with 2 stage pump.
• Hand fabricated aluminium oil reservoir, with baffles for high G loading.
• Front mount, 13 row engine oil cooler
• Ceramic coated, high flow 4 into 1 extractors
• High flow catalytic converters and exhaust system (3” into 2 ¾”)
• Active bi-modal rear mufflers
• Exhaust back pressure management
• Improved noise quality
• High strength limited slip differential
• New high strength 6 speed manual gear box (TR6060)
• GMPT LS7 Clutch with new actuator and pedal assembly for high clamp loads 

Suspension
• New springs, 30% stiffer than GTS
• Revised ride height – 20mm lower than GTS
• New stiffer rear suspension bushing
• All new MRC calibration to suit new springs, ride height and bushing 

Brakes
• New 6 piston front braking system (50% increase in pad area)
• Strap drive, 2 piece floating front rotors (380 x 35mm) compared to 365 x 32mm one piece on GTS
• High friction pad material 

Testing and development
• GMPT requirement for race track testing
• Full ‘Normal Durability’ cycle
• Hundreds of hours of engine dyne testing
• Full static and dynamic rig testing of critical components

Source: Holden


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wholey sticker shock Batman!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

That moon backround is SOOOO CHEAP! Good call thought, I wanted to get a follow-up on this cars plans for quite a while now. Seriously pricey though.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> That moon backround is SOOOO CHEAP!


I think the moon background is appropriate because that damn price is out of this world.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like that car has the tranny upgrade everyone has been looking for, right?
Wonder if that TR6060 will drop into a GTO?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Silly price tag...I'll take a G8 and put the rest down on a second home...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you imagine if you bought a new G8 and then spent 120,000 mod`ing it??


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Bring it Bring it*

Wholy goat dukee Bring it on! They gotta make it cheaper... It still is looking like the G8 GXP for me. :willy:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Price is high even for a semi hand built speciality car.... and like, WWWWWWWWWWWWay out of my league... hell, I'm not even sitting in the stands.. for performance cars I prefer coupes.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

love the car not the price:rofl:


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesome car. If I had the cash, I'd buy it. But I don't have the cash so no W427 for me. That's one hell of a car though.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy hell, that is a sexy car. As far as the price goes, if I had an extra $120,000 grand to spend on a car I would have waited for this instead of buy an '05 GTO. Oh well, life goes on; hahahaha.


----------

